

Open source Angel sensor health tracker nears initial release (June 2015) - lsh
http://www.angelsensor.com/

======
lsh
I was looking for a fitness tracker that leaves the user in control of their
data and whose software was free and open source. There is almost nothing to
choose from. There may not be anything to choose from.

I've just found this band that had a very successful crowdfunding:
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/angel-the-first-open-
sens...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/angel-the-first-open-sensor-for-
health-and-fitness)

The first batch are estimated to be released in June for pre-orders. Pre-
orders are now open via their store.

Their blog has some nice videos of the manufacturing process and a demo of the
app: [http://blog.angelsensor.com/](http://blog.angelsensor.com/)

